# Value of norinco AK47



## ADRENALINE

What is the going price for a Norinco AK47/MAK 90 in todays market??


----------



## kanaka

It all depends on these factors:
NIB
Has original furniture or "tacticaled" out 
Threaded muzzle (very rare)
Stamped/milled
Straight or slant cut receiver

I'd check the gunbroker, guns america sites, they seem to be $1000 up but you need to find out what the rifle is all about or you'll have buyers remorse.

Oh, and you will have to play the 922 game changing stuff if you're worried about that.

And beware of the "3rd" pin. Google is your friend......http://www.ak47world.com/rifles.html


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

saw one for sale a couple days ago for $1300 and that seemed ridiculously high. but i was just looking on a couple sites and that looks to be about right. Obama was good to those who want to sell their guns i guess


----------



## ADRENALINE

kanaka said:


> It all depends on these factors:
> NIB
> Has original furniture or "tacticaled" out
> Threaded muzzle (very rare)
> Stamped/milled
> Straight or slant cut receiver
> 
> I'd check the gunbroker, guns america sites, they seem to be $1000 up but you need to find out what the rifle is all about or you'll have buyers remorse.
> 
> Oh, and you will have to play the 922 game changing stuff if you're worried about that.
> 
> And beware of the "3rd" pin. Google is your friend......http://www.ak47world.com/rifles.html


Thanks for the info. I was just reposting this for another member who's original thread wasn't "politically correct" for this site. What is the 3rd pin you spoke of. I have a norinco mak 90 with a slant cut stamped receiver and can't find any aftermarket stocks to fit it besides custom wooden ones. Nice to know a ballpark value though. Are there any other things beside a threaded barrel that make one more valuable than others?


----------



## skullworks

PreBan Norinco AK or a MAK90 with the thumbhole?


----------



## skullworks

The only manufacturer of wood stocks for the slant cut receivers is Ironwood stock company.


----------



## ADRENALINE

Mine is a slant cut with thumbhole stock. I think we purchased it mid 90s, around $300. I've seen the Ironwoods, but do not want wood. Seems like someone would make an adapter so you could use any stock you wanted but I haven't found one. Haven't really looked for one in a while though.


----------



## kanaka

ATF knows the're out there, just not where.











Since you have one of the slant cut receivers, now you know how that would dictate selling price. If it's a PITA to convert, price drops unless you are selling to the uninformed.
The only other thing that I could think of to bring up the price would be if its milled or someone forgot to grind off the bayonet lug/cleaning rod holder and that aint likely.
Type 56 is a whole different ballgame.
As for that adapter for the receiver, got a buddy that has a machine shop??? Crank out a few that a ACE stock will bolt up to and they will sell fast.


----------



## Grove

interstate pawn has one 750

market is going back down thumbholes maks are 500-700 anymore than that is a panic buy price 

type 56 (aka preban) worth 1k+


----------



## capt mike

*Mak 90*

Guys when are you all going to admit that its "worth what another person will pay for it!! Guns right now AND IN THE FUTURE-NOT THE IMMEDIATE FUTURE - are going to be worth what someone will pay for it! No Papers add 35% to the value! come on tell it like it is!!!:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## capt mike

*Don't sell it cheap!*

Adrenaline! Don't sell it cheap!!!!!


----------



## ADRENALINE

capt mike said:


> Adrenaline! Don't sell it cheap!!!!!


Have no plans to at the moment. Also, you CAN NOT mention "might sell" "gonna sell" "thinking about selling" "what's it worth if I sell" "don't sell" etc. on this site or they might delete the thread. BE WARNED.:no::no::no:


----------



## ADRENALINE

ADRENALINE said:


> Have no plans to at the moment. Also, you CAN NOT mention "might sell" "gonna sell" "thinking about selling" "what's it worth if I sell" "don't sell" etc. on this site or they might delete the thread. BE WARNED.:no::no::no:


Just helping you out mods, he obviously didn't know the rules. Plus he insinuated that my rifle was for sale. That is NOT the case.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Can't go wrong with a Norinco SKS.


----------

